# AndCuriouser



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This may seem rediculously silly but we miss him. Even though we have enjoyed him as sausage and pulled neck meat and stew already.
I just did not think it a good precedent to post about a meat goat in Rainbow Bridge.
We are in this for milk and meat and he was huge and eating lots of expensive hay. We pretty much rescued him for $40 and he was definately not *buckworthy*. But we used him for freshening and he was great for that. His boys were all wethered and grew well and provided good meat.
Still, when I go out to feed and his pen is empty I feel a little sad. We gave him a good life, he served us well and we thank him. hlala: 

Side note: we did not castrate him but butchered him in tact. The meat is quite good, tender and just barely gamey. Just enough to let you know it did not come from a plastic package.
If you understand; thank you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Luvmyherd you are totally understood! In my opinion its a waste of perfectly good meat if you just bury him.
We did a couple bucks last yr or so. I kind of missed them but they were incredibly delicious ground, also Hot Italian sausage & brats.
Maybe we should have a Meat in Fridge or Rainbow Fridge section? :greengrin:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe we should have a Meat in Fridge or Rainbow Fridge section? :greengrin:[/quote]

:ROFL: It shouldn't be funny but I laughed anyway :help: . I have yet to eat goat meat but we have been considering it alot since we are raising meat goats. We use to fatten out hogs to eat but they were very mean so it was easy to eat them. Maybe when I start having more babies I won't get as attached to them like I have the 3 we got. :shrug: . Who knows I might be crying during supper I just don't know yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I thank them for the meat every time. I like knowing my boys had a lovely life even if it was short, and I know what my meat ate. And I thank them.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

That is very funny - I like Rainbow Fridge! I have yet to actually eat one of ours, but we have sold a couple through 4-H for slaughter, and its always hard. I am not sure how I would feel about eating one we raised, but I have to say, if you have not tried goat meat, you should - its actually very good!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Maybe we should have a Meat in Fridge or Rainbow Fridge section?


I absolutely  the idea of a Rainbow Fridge section. :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
It is okay to laugh.
I just want to share that I love my goats whether for sale, milk or meat. I think one of the reasons it tastes so good is that I know we did it ourselves. Just like the vegetables from the garden.
Something is just missing in the barnyard. Next fall when one of the new ones is peeing on himself and stinking to high heaven; the cirlce will be complete.


----------

